# Traynor YBA-3 mods?



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

-->moved, wrong forum before

hey, how similar is a YBA-3 preamp to a YBA-1?

I have an extra YBA3, am thinking of using it for gtr ( other one is in use as a bass amp ) would be great if I could get some early jtm45/100 sounds out of it

unf it needs work so I can't test drive it yet

thx!!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Bass players really like the YBA-3 and will often pay a good buck for a clean one. I honestly think you would be better off selling and just picking up another YBA-1 or YBA-1A.

TG


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hmm, not a bad idea

I think I will get it running for kicks & see how it sounds 1st though :food-smiley-004:


thx!


----------

